# Just received a JessEm™ Rout-R-Lift II™ from Lee Valley



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

It doesn’t fit my MLCS Router Table which I knew it wouldn’t from the specs, but it’s not as bad as I figured.










My brand new Keen Router Table Dust fitting does not quite fit the Rout-R-Lift II either. I’m not sure what I’m going to do about it. I may have to box it up and sell it because it’s been a little too long since I bought it to return it. :frown:










I never even got to use my Keen Router Table Dust system because the connector doesn’t fit the MLCS Router Table fence port.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

What about a little creative thinking to make the lift fit better.

Maybe route the top out some more to make the space wider, then make up a filler piece for a snug fit. Might work.

As for the vac fitting...surely there must be some way you can adapt that to work.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

cocobolo1 said:


> What about a little creative thinking to make the lift fit better.
> 
> Maybe route the top out some more to make the space wider, then make up a filler piece for a snug fit. Might work.
> 
> As for the vac fitting...surely there must be some way you can adapt that to work.


Thanks Keith, the vac fitting is a problem. I haven't put the router motor in yet and I'm hoping that the mechanism doesn't go any farther to crush the fitting. I'm still not sure it will work because of the angle and I will need to come up with a right angle fitting to go down. The flex hose will not bend that much. If that steel cross support bar wasn't there it would probably work I think.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

*New Lift is not working*

I bought this JessEm™ Rout-R-Lift II™ specifically for my PC 890 router and there is only one way it will fit into the lift, but the cord hits the slid bar and will not slide down all the way. In the photo I have the router turned so it looks like it will slide down, but there are little tabs that also need to line up. Even if I were to bend the cord out of the way as soon as I lower the lift the cord will hit. :frown:










Oh and the Vacuum fitting will not fit at all.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

If you are going to use the router motor in the lift only, why cant you remove the gear rack on the side and then turn it where the cord doesn't hit.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jd99 said:


> If you are going to use the router motor in the lift only, why cant you remove the gear rack on the side and then turn it where the cord doesn't hit.


thanks Danny, but it's the only plunge router that I have. I originally was planning on buying the Bosch 1617EVS Router to go with it it, but at this point I'm afraid to buy anything else for this router table. So far nothing has fit anything, from the dust collection to the lift to the router. 

I also just found out that the lift plate doesn't come with the inserts and that's another $40. Who the hell doesn't use the inserts. Just another way for greedy bastards to bleed more money out of you.

I'm going to box everything up and return it.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh dear, this is not starting to sound good.

Is the Bosch router supposed to fit?


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

cocobolo1 said:


> Oh dear, this is not starting to sound good.
> 
> Is the Bosch router supposed to fit?


Hi Keith, I just don't know for sure. It says on the Jessem Site:
"THIS MODEL IS DESIGNED FOR USE WITH PC 690/890, BOSCH 1617/1618, DEWALT 610/618/616, CRAFTSMAN 1754/17540/28190
** 3.5" MOTOR DIAMETER **"

I just don't know what to believe anymore


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hmmmmm...curioser and curioser. 

If it was supposed to work with your 890, maybe it's time to call Jessem and ask why it doesn't work with your router.

Is there any possibility that either the lift or the router may have undergone any sort of manufacturing change?


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

cocobolo1 said:


> Hmmmmm...curioser and curioser.
> 
> If it was supposed to work with your 890, maybe it's time to call Jessem and ask why it doesn't work with your router.
> 
> Is there any possibility that either the lift or the router may have undergone any sort of manufacturing change?


I'm not sure if anything has changed, but except for the cord everything looks perfect. 

I probably should try and contact Jessem, but I'm too upset right now. I've been waiting on buying this lift for about a year now. I was going to have my daughter purchase it for my Christmas present, but I got sick in November and missed Christmas all together because everyone thought I was going to die. So I finally feel well enough to buy it on my own and it just doesn't work. 

Maybe I'll be calm enough on Monday to make the call.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I bought this JessEm™ Rout-R-Lift II™ specifically for my PC 890 router and there is only one way it will fit into the lift, but the cord hits the slid bar and will not slide down all the way. In the photo I have the router turned so it looks like it will slide down, but there are little tabs that also need to line up. Even if I were to bend the cord out of the way as soon as I lower the lift the cord will hit. :frown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time to call JessEm...
their CS/TS is outstanding...


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I also have that same lift and am using a PC 892 router with it. The cord was a concern with me also but I finally just ignored it and it doesn't seem to be a problem at this time.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> I also have that same lift and am using a PC 892 router with it. The cord was a concern with me also but I finally just ignored it and it doesn't seem to be a problem at this time.


You know Ken, I’ve been thinking about this and I wonder if I’m not thinking this right because I was looking at it upside down.

Step 1 says “Crank the lift carriage up so that it just contacts the O-rings at the top of the carriage shafts. The carriage should be all the way toward the top plate” so I did this. 

My problem showed up on step 2 which says “Now slide the router motor into the carriage so the top of the motor housing just makes contact with the inside surface of the center hole in the top plate”. Well I was doing everything to get the router all the way in and I was even banging on the top when I noticed the cord was keeping it up.

So after thinking about it, I realized that I can lower the lift carriage so that the router will go through the top plate, but I will not be able to lift the router up high enough to get a wrench on the collet. When I first noticed the cord I was seeing upside down and thinking it would move the wrong direction hitting the cord on the guide.

So tomorrow morning I’m going to lower the carriage so I can get the router all the way in the carriage to see exactly how much room I have to change bits.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well first thing this morning I lowered the carriage (raise when upside down) and pushed the motor all the way in place then twisted it as far as I could. The cord still hits but it’s farther to the side of the slide and isn’t that bad. I can live with it, but probably will not raise it all the way up to change bits.

The Bosch 1617EVS cord appears from the photo to be a little offset toward the rack which will probably clear when twisted all the way in the carriage. I’m going to take a run later to the store so I can see it up and personal to see if that’s true before I buy it. 










I have to say that overall the carriage slides up and down really easy making depth adjustment and bit changes a pleasure. No more will I struggle with making multiple cuts or changing bits. I should have broke down and bought one of these years ago. :grin:


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

I use the Bosch in that router lift and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Well you sound a bit happier now anyhow !


All the best


Rog


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

mbar57 said:


> I use the Bosch in that router lift and it fits perfectly.


Thanks Mike, I think I’m going to order the Bosh 1617EVS right away. It’s $20 cheaper on Amazon so I’ll get it there unless Home Depot can match the price, but I’m not sure if they have it in stock. 



Rogerdodge said:


> Well you sound a bit happier now anyhow !
> 
> 
> All the best
> ...


Thanks Rog, it’s amazing what a little sleep can do. :grin:


Anyway I opened up the MLCS Router Table hole a little to fit the lift but, I need to go down another 1/8” to flush. I have to first figure out how to get the magnets out of the table corners because I’m right on top of them and even polished one of them with the router bit.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

I ordered the motor only with the 10" cord from Amazon and dedicated it to my table with a safety switch.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I finally got it all together. I’m not too happy with the excess space on the sides where the plate was smaller than the existing hole, but oh well I can live with it.

It turned out that I had to order the Bosh 1617EVS from Amazon because it’s not available anywhere within 50 miles, but at least its on its way. 

I guess I’m going have to order the inserts because the one I have is too big and most of the sawdust falls down below and I only have dust collection in the fence.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wax the sides of the plate and use seam sealer to fill the void...
seam sealer...
flooring department at any BB...

Bosch 1617...
Sites-cpooutlets-Site


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> wax the sides of the plate and use seam sealer to fill the void...
> seam sealer...
> flooring department at any BB...
> 
> ...


Thanks Stick, I've never heard of it, but I'll surely check it out.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I did the same thing, ordered a motor only, and its dedicated for my table only.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I’m getting excited about having a dedicated table router especially with this lift because it’s a lot more difficult to remove motor without pulling the whole lift out. It was also pain to remove the other router from the table, but I would drop it down from under the table. I would usually just use my 45 year old craftsman ¼” router so I wouldn’t have to deal with it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Johnny:

Good to hear that it is all finally coming together. You might want to consider a Musclechuck as an alternative to wrenches for bit changes. Adding one to my table certainly made life easier.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> Johnny:
> 
> Good to hear that it is all finally coming together. You might want to consider a Musclechuck as an alternative to wrenches for bit changes. Adding one to my table certainly made life easier.


Thanks Jon, but I don't know what a "Musclechuck" is. I'm going to do a search on that right now.

Oh OK! I just saw one at Rockler and that’s a little too extravagant for me, but thanks anyway.:smile:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks Jon, but I don't know what a "Musclechuck" is. I'm going to do a search on that right now.
> 
> Oh OK! I just saw one at Rockler and that’s a little too extravagant for me, but thanks anyway.:smile:


 @JohnnyB60

Suggest you check out Musclechuck directly as they offer a discount to Router Forum members.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad you got everything moving in the right direction. Having a router lift is a real treat to use and the Bosch is a nice router.

Have fun and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks Mike, I think I’m going to order the Bosh 1617EVS right away. It’s $20 cheaper on Amazon so I’ll get it there unless Home Depot can match the price, but I’m not sure if they have it in stock.
> 
> FWIW Home Depot will match prices with everyone EXCEPT Amazon. At least this is the case in Canada...likely the same in the U.S. I would think.
> 
> Something else you can do is to wait for the 10% off everything in the store at HD. That's how we are getting our building supplies.


----------



## Twostorms (Feb 19, 2016)

You may look at something called Cull's?
I recently bought 43 pressure treated deck 2X10X8 for $225 at lowe's that was around $800 range. Except for one crooked board and a little mud that I use the power sprayer to remove all other 42 board's are in very good condition.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

cocobolo1 said:


> FWIW Home Depot will match prices with everyone EXCEPT Amazon. At least this is the case in Canada...likely the same in the U.S. I would think.
> 
> Something else you can do is to wait for the 10% off everything in the store at HD. That's how we are getting our building supplies.


Thanks Keith, but I already made the purchase at amazon and Its supposed to arrive on Thursday. :grin:

Meanwhile I'm on my way to Las Vegas this morning for a couple of days so the wait will not be so bad. LOL Oh I also checked most of the stores in Vegas before I made my purchase to see if I could pick one up there and they weren't available there either. 

I never seem to make those 10% off days, I waited all last year for a sale to buy a new garage door with windows and ended up in the hospital right before the sale started. :frown:


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks Keith, but I already made the purchase at amazon and Its supposed to arrive on Thursday. :grin:
> 
> Meanwhile I'm on my way to Las Vegas this morning for a couple of days so the wait will not be so bad. LOL Oh I also checked most of the stores in Vegas before I made my purchase to see if I could pick one up there and they weren't available there either.
> 
> I never seem to make those 10% off days, I waited all last year for a sale to buy a new garage door with windows and ended up in the hospital right before the sale started. :frown:


We've got into the habit of asking at our HD store when the next 10% off sale will be running. The current one runs until tomorrow (Feb. 24th).


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Twostorms said:


> You may look at something called Cull's?
> I recently bought 43 pressure treated deck 2X10X8 for $225 at lowe's that was around $800 range. Except for one crooked board and a little mud that I use the power sprayer to remove all other 42 board's are in very good condition.


Thanks Jennifer, I also take advantage of those Cull's in fact I saw some long redwood 2x4s a couple of days ago and I wandered around the store trying to think of something to use them for. I forgot about them when I got Home and I don't know if they will still be there when I get back from Vegas.

My store here stopped selling culls for a few years and I was surprised to see them back again.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

cocobolo1 said:


> We've got into the habit of asking at our HD store when the next 10% off sale will be running. The current one runs until tomorrow (Feb. 24th).


Really! Wow just my luck. I had left my phone number with the door department for the next time the Garage doors are on sale and they never called. Maybe the door and the rest of the stuff is separate.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Bosh router came in late last night and there weren’t any problems installing it. The router can be turned at angle because there aren’t any racks or alignment pins to get in the way so I rotated it with the speed control was facing the front.

I haven't turned it on yet because it was late and my daughter sleeps above my shop. She was already in bed because she had to get up early for work and I have no idea of how loud it is yet.

I sure liked the looks of the Bosh base with those beautiful wood handles and wish I could incorporate it into the Table. LOL.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

jd99 said:


> If you are going to use the router motor in the lift only, why cant you remove the gear rack on the side and then turn it where the cord doesn't hit.


Good idea. I have a PC 892 that I rewired to bypass the slow start so I could use a speed controller on the wall behind my router table and it is dedicated to the table and nothing else. I have 7 other routers so the one in my table is permanent. Come to think of it I sold the base when I decided to use the router in my table but I do have another PC 893 with a plunge base that is attached to a MLCS edge guide.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> Good idea. I have a PC 892 that I rewired to bypass the slow start so I could use a speed controller on the wall behind my router table and it is dedicated to the table and nothing else. I have 7 other routers so the one in my table is permanent. Come to think of it I sold the base when I decided to use the router in my table but I do have another PC 893 with a plunge base that is attached to a MLCS edge guide.


Hmm, I wonder if you sold the base to me because I bought an extra PC base from someone here. 

Anyway Ken you said you rewired your router to use speed control and I just bought my new Bosh 1617EVS specifically for the Electronic soft start. Should I have bought the cheaper Bosh 1617 without the Electronic soft start and base?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Johnny:
> 
> Good to hear that it is all finally coming together. You might want to consider a Musclechuck as an alternative to wrenches for bit changes. Adding one to my table certainly made life easier.


I did that with my Jessem master lift,because I was gowing up the insert ring with the wrenches changing bits. I also have the older 3.5 hp PC motor on mine. 

You will be glad you did put a dedicated motor in your table. I might suggest making and attaching a box around the router below the table and then putting a dust port in it and a wye to the fence on top.
Also did a speed control on it as the speed control on the motor was covered by the lift.

Did a speed control on the bosch motor on the other table too, but it was the 1617 fixed base router.

I also bought the split system like you have and couldn't get it to fit the lift.

Herb


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> My Bosh router came in late last night and there weren’t any problems installing it. The router can be turned at angle because there aren’t any racks or alignment pins to get in the way so I rotated it with the speed control was facing the front.
> 
> I haven't turned it on yet because it was late and my daughter sleeps above my shop. She was already in bed because she had to get up early for work and I have no idea of how loud it is yet.
> 
> I sure liked the looks of the Bosh base with those beautiful wood handles and wish I could incorporate it into the Table. LOL.


Glad you bought the Bosch and that it solved all your problems. You will have to post some more pictures for us.

Great solution and combo!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Hmm, I wonder if you sold the base to me because I bought an extra PC base from someone here.
> 
> Anyway Ken you said you rewired your router to use speed control and I just bought my new Bosh 1617EVS specifically for the Electronic soft start. Should I have bought the cheaper Bosh 1617 without the Electronic soft start and base?


I would read the Bosch owners manual carefully. Some routers with soft start should not be used with a speed controller.

Just do your homework first.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

timbertailor said:


> I would read the Bosch owners manual carefully. Some routers with soft start should not be used with a speed controller.
> 
> Just do your homework first.


Thanks Brad, 
I never even thought about remote speed control until Ken mentioned it. I originally had the router without EVS in my cart and then someone mention in another thread that for $10 or $20 more I can have it plus a base. I always think of resale value and even save all the packaging for that reason so I thought having the base would make it easier to sell if I needed to. 

I got to really use it this weekend and I’m happy with the router although it was pain adjusting the speed. I’m not going to do any modifications that might void the warranty. 

I’m not so happy with having to buy the inserts for the Jessem lift and it was nerve racking using with such a large hole. I ordered an 8-PC Twist Lock Ring Set from Woodpeckers, but it’s going to be a while before I receive it.



















I just need to figure out something for dust collection under the router especially with the large holed inserts.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks Brad,
> I never even thought about remote speed control until Ken mentioned it.............................
> 
> I got to really use it this weekend and I’m happy with the router although it was pain adjusting the speed. I’m not going to do any modifications that might void the warranty.
> ...


I have the aluminium Woodpecker insert ring set. I do not think they offer them any more. I would be interested to hear your feedback on the ones you ordered once you have had a chance to use them.

I think they should work just fine. No one puts that much pressure on the table surface in that area anyway. The aluminium inserts are probably overkill. But, as others will tell you, thats how I roll!!1:nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Brad, I’m a little anxious to see if they fit. I read on another site they are made for the Jessem lift, but I have bought so many things that don’t fit.

Anyway I’ll let you know as soon as I receive them. I need to close that hole up as soon as possible to keep all that sawdust out from the compartment below. I haven’t had time to research dust collection.

I watched a YouTube dust extraction test and wasn’t too impressed by cabinet dust collection. Here is the video and the guy doesn’t actually get into the dust extraction test until the middle so you can move ahead if you like.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

timbertailor said:


> I would read the Bosch owners manual carefully. Some routers with soft start should not be used with a speed controller.
> 
> Just do your homework first.


Like he said, do your homework. I don't know of a router with adequate HP that doesn't have slow start and speed controllers are not recommended for slow start routers. That is why I rewired mine because I didn't want the trouble of going under the table to change speeds even though my table top is hinged it was still a PITA.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

timbertailor said:


> I have the aluminium Woodpecker insert ring set. I do not think they offer them any more.* I would be interested to hear your feedback on the ones you ordered once you have had a chance to use them*.
> 
> I think they should work just fine. No one puts that much pressure on the table surface in that area anyway. The aluminium inserts are probably overkill. But, as others will tell you, thats how I roll!!1:nerd::nerd::nerd:


Brad, I received the inserts today from Woodpecker for my Jessem lift, but they don’t fit.:frown:

Woodpecker has 3 locking tabs and Jessem has 4 locking tabs.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey, Johnny sorry about all the trouble you're having. I wasn't following the thread. Lee valley sells the inserts you're looking for. I have the same lift. JessEm™ Insert Rings - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

mbar57 said:


> Hey, Johnny sorry about all the trouble you're having. I wasn't following the thread. Lee valley sells the inserts you're looking for. I have the same lift. JessEmâ„¢ Insert Rings - Lee Valley Tools


Thanks Mike, I was aware of those, but was appalled by the price of flat plastic pieces that should not cost more than $10 to $15 in my mind and I felt that they should have come with the lift anyway. I can’t see them costing more than 25 cents apiece to make so that sounds more like price gouging to me. 

Anyway someone on another web site suggested the Woodpecker inserts as a replacement and although I still thought it was high, it seemed like a much better deal for an 8-PC set that included a nice little wood holder.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks Mike, I was aware of those, but was appalled by the price of flat plastic pieces that should not cost more than $10 to $15 in my mind and I felt that they should have come with the lift anyway. I can’t see them costing more than 25 cents apiece to make so that sounds more like price gouging to me.
> 
> Anyway someone on another web site suggested the Woodpecker inserts as a replacement and although I still thought it was high, it seemed like a much better deal for an 8-PC set that included a nice little wood holder.


Sorry to hear that the combination will not work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@JohnnyB60...
when are you going to call JessEm to get all of this worked out...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thats the busiest router plate I've ever seen. Does the wood not catch on any of those things when in routing a large piece of wood?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnybob said:


> Thats the busiest router plate I've ever seen. Does the wood not catch on any of those things when in routing a large piece of wood?


Which one Bob???


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

the one in the first post at the start with all the holes and adjusting rings. Are they all flush? looks like that adjusting ring is sloped upwards.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

sunnybob said:


> Thats the busiest router plate I've ever seen. Does the wood not catch on any of those things when in routing a large piece of wood?


Bob,

The photos depict the bottom of the plate. The top is flat and without any obstructions. Only two holes for the tool to lock the rings in place.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

The one in post number 1.
got jessem in the top corner, holes all over it. Rotary dial below the centre hole.That has to be the top face.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

sunnybob said:


> The one in post number 1.
> got jessem in the top corner, holes all over it. Rotary dial below the centre hole.That has to be the top face.


Bob, everything is recessed into the plate and the wood that I;m routing is usually planned smooth and flat so it just glides right over like nothing is there. 

My concern was the large opening in the single ring that came with it, but even that doesn't seem to be a problem except that I end up with a lot more sawdust underneath. 

I do think that there should have been a few more sized inserts that came with it instead of only the big one.


----------

